# xorg blank screen on virtualbox



## iamqiuhui (Jul 15, 2010)

the error output is:


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.1
Release Date: 2009-4-14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD freebsd-lab 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     [email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 21 October 2009  04:11:47AM
 
	Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 15 16:34:38 2010
(==) Using default built-in configuration (21 lines)
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
failed to set mtrr: Device not configured
```


who can help me?a newer eagering to learn freebsd


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 15, 2010)

```
$ echo "xterm" >> ~/.xinitrc
$ echo "twm" >> ~/.xinitrc
$ startx
```
Is it still blank?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html


----------



## iamqiuhui (Jul 22, 2010)

*cann't start x*



			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> ```
> $ echo "xterm" >> ~/.xinitrc
> $ echo "twm" >> ~/.xinitrc
> $ startx
> ...





```
Build Date: 21 October 2009  04:11:47AM
 
	Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 22 19:02:30 2010
(==) Using default built-in configuration (21 lines)
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
failed to set mtrr: Device not configured
exec: startkde: not found

waiting for X server to shut down 

xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "freebsd-lab:0" in "remove" command
```


----------



## adamk (Jul 22, 2010)

Did you install the emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions port?  It should contain a video driver just for the virtualbox video card.

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 23, 2010)

> Did you install the emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions port? It should contain a video driver just for the virtualbox video card


Both virtualbox and virtualbox-ose have a flag named guestadditions.
You should check this flag and when you install virtualbox, will also download and install virtualbox-ose-additions as dependencie as adamk said


----------



## iamqiuhui (Jul 31, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Did you install the emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions port?  It should contain a video driver just for the virtualbox video card.
> 
> Adam



this was error prompt:

```
VirtualBox 2.1.4 Guest Additions installation
Please install GNU make.
Please install the build and header files for your current Linux kernel.
The current kernel version is 8.0-RELEASE
Problems were found which would prevent the Guest Additions from installing.
Please correct these problems and try again.
```
it like there isn't a guestaddtions for freebsd

the virtualbox website "Requires VT-x. for freebsd", but i don't konw what it is


----------

